# Repairing and Selling Bicycles



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

Here's an opportunity for someone who doesn't mind getting their hands dirty and likes to tinker. Used bikes can often be gotten for free or dirt cheap and fixed up a bit and resold. 

This might be a caveat: Most people are used to buying cheap bikes new at Wally world for only a few dollars. On the other hand they throw them out when no longer wanted. Don't expect this trend to continue as most of us expect the ecomony to worsen and energy prices to climb. Bicycles may be in high demand in the very near future. I visited an urban area in Columbus Ohio a couple of days ago and was impressed with how many people of all types were out commuting on bikes.

A few weekends hitting yard sales and trash day curb pickin's might yield enough to get started. A few specialty tools and a place to keep parts out of the elements and you could start seeing some income. With free classified (especially Craigslist) you can post photos of your finished work. Free business cards are also available via VistaPrint (google it).

I've collected most of the tools for bicycle repair throughout the years and if I were to really get into repairing & reselling bikes I'd still like to have a few more like spoke threading & cutting tools, a headset bearing race drift, and probably an upgraded workstand. Tools are easy to find online and parts can be gotten from wholesale distributors. 

This might be the perfect opportunity for some of you and now might be just the right time to get started! Best of luck if you do.


----------



## jason. (Jun 26, 2007)

Bicycle repair has been a hobby of mine for several years now, and I've been lucky to accumulate a basic set of tools and parts for common repair issues. Where I live there are a lot of local bike shops, so it's easy to get advice, parts, tools. There are even a couple of not-for-profit spaces that are open to the public, where anyone needing repair and come in and learn how to fix it themselves - all you pay for is the parts you use.

About the best technical info site was put together bySheldon Brown. I use it frequently. 
The runner up site is from Park Tool, a major industry tool manufacturer.

I agree with MrCalicoty; it's an easy enough project to launch, and an enterprising tinkerer could probably get a decent business going without much trouble.


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

I've managed to collect a fair number of park tools. They aren't cheap but they can hardly be beat. I've had some of mine for 25 years and I had many of them out today to tweak the "new" used mountain bike I picked up a couple days ago. 

It needed a new bottom bracket bearing set so I ran into town to get a replacement. When you have the right tools it's a 20 minute job. Without them next to impossible. The end result is a smooth running crank set that won't eat up precious energy and wear you out too soon when riding. Plus, the old rusted bearings would only have lasted a week or so before shattering. No fun having that happen on an important post-SHTF errand.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I think it is a great idea!!!!

I think a bike repair business would do very well. Most people don't own basic tools for changing a tire.

The big bike shop about 15 miles from us is EXPENSIVE on their bike repairs. They have super high overhead. It is okay that they charge that much, but it isn't something I can afford. 

Their high prices, in effect, creates a new market for a bike repair shop, especially if you are working from home. The high end bike shop caters mostly to high end, very expensive bikes. They are not in the business to fix an old Huffy, and if they were, it would cost the consumer too much money to have it fixed. 

Awesome idea, and one that would work well, IMO.


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

Kudos on the Sheldon Brown info. I've been to his website and it is a great resource.

One resource I've probably gotten the most out of is The Bicycle Wheel book by Jobst Brandt. It's a small book but it's full of technical information about how wheels work and how to build & repair them. Much more information that I needed. 

Using his book I discovered how easy it is to build your own wheels and I've since made several sets for my bikes over the years. I used to destroy mountain bike rims regularly and found it very satisfying to build them myself. You just need some spoke wrenches (Park Tools of course), a truing stand (which can be a makeshift wheel fork mounted upside down), and some patience and you can have a really decent set of wheels.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought a used bike just outside a local campground (lake).

Seems the guy that lived there let another guy put his bikes in his yard. He got paid some commision to sell the bikes for the guy.

He told me he averaged selling four or five bikes a weekend in the summer...

(They had talked about renting them but they though insurance might be an issue)


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

My 9yo boy is taking an interest in bicycles and I may end up helping him start a little side business. I'd help him locate used bikes and teach him how to fix them up. He'd benefit from learning good work ethics and managing a small business plus make some money at it. The best part??? He gets first crack at all the cool stuff we find!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I would think one would have to been in a bike-riding rich area. For example, almost with sight of a large college campus. Buy them cheap from departing senions, fix up a bit, and sell to incoming freshman.

If permitted a place selling bundled firewood and bike rentals may be viable.


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

Ken Scharabok said:


> I would think one would have to been in a bike-riding rich area. For example, almost with sight of a large college campus. Buy them cheap from departing senions, fix up a bit, and sell to incoming freshman.
> 
> If permitted a place selling bundled firewood and bike rentals may be viable.


Not necessarily... You'll find quite a bit of competition in those areas. The benefit to someone working from home doing it is the low overhead. What's needed is a way to get the word out about your product. People will travel a bit if the price is right. Even flea markets might work to sell if your customers have a time and place to pick up. 

One advantage to being near a bike rich area is you're likely to find good deals where a profit can be made. 

I believe that tough times are coming and more and more people will find that getting around by bicycle is a good way to save money and improve their health. 

Getting over the fear of riding in traffic is a biggie for a lot of people but I've ridden 10's of thousands of miles and safe riding is a skill that is learned by doing and being smart about it.


----------



## jason. (Jun 26, 2007)

MrCalicoty said:


> One resource I've probably gotten the most out of is The Bicycle Wheel book by Jobst Brandt. It's a small book but it's full of technical information about how wheels work and how to build & repair them. Much more information that I needed.


Thanks for the tip; I'll see if the library has a copy. Wheels and headsets are areas I've still got to learn about. 

Another angle to look at would be children's bikes and trikes. There are plenty out there don't need more than a little grease on the chain or a tire patch, but they go cheap on Craigslist or at yard sales because the rider's outgrown the frame.


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

jason. said:


> Thanks for the tip; I'll see if the library has a copy. Wheels and headsets are areas I've still got to learn about.
> 
> Another angle to look at would be children's bikes and trikes. There are plenty out there don't need more than a little grease on the chain or a tire patch, but they go cheap on Craigslist or at yard sales because the rider's outgrown the frame.


A lot of them get thrown out! My son's first 2 bikes were tossed out. Another side to this business would be scrap metal too. On the homestead the metal tubing would certainly find a lot of useful purposes.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Check out youtube for how to on repairs if need be...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

i have a friend who lives in a rough area, he gets garbage bikes, fixes them up and gives them to the neighborhood ruffians. he gets on a first name basis. his vehicles/house are the only ones for a wide area that doesnt get broken into--he did this because hes just a nice guy, the "protection" was a happy bennie


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I know what you mean about fixing bikes! Years ago, when our sons were really young...we drove by a sign that said bikes for sale, $10! This retired man was making them rideable and selling them cheap so kids could have bikes that might not otherwise afford one. 

These days my 12 yr old fix it young man is fixing everything we have! He fixed my neighbor's golf cart, our three wheeler, very cool ride which I love and hasn't run in 1 1/2 years he has it going great, An old Moped he was given, three different motorcycles and yes his brother's nice older mountain bike!

Ok do I recommend folks fix bikes to make a little cash?

YES! There will always be someone who wants a good bike for transportation or exercise....Christmas is a great time to sell used but fixed up good quality bikes. They sell them new for hundreds of dollars! The time is past when you could pick up a cheap bike at Walmart and make anyone happy? LOL


----------

